# Bullet Al/carbon wheels for 2012



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Seems like they've found a market segment for wind-cheating wheels with predictable wet braking performance. 50, 80 and 105 mm rims, all three available with ceramic bearings and the shallowest two with steel bearings. Clincher or "Two-way Fit".
https://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/newsdetail/newsid_220_newscatid_3.jsp

















Pity about the graphics which are rather naff, the "dark label" variety a bit less so.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

Agree, awful graphics.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Any word on price?*

Just curious to how expensive they might be.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

The graphics really suck. And why did they discontinue that gold bling Shamal color scheme? It was totally money! 

Claimed weights here:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/06/10/campagnolo-release-carbon-aluminum-aerodynamic-bullet-wheels/

Bullet 50 (1755g – 785g F / 970g R)
Bullet 80 (1935g – 865g F / 1070g R)
Bullet Ultra 50 (1590g – 727g F / 863g R) – Same claimed weight for Clincher and 2-Way Fit models on all Ultras.
Bullet Ultra 80 (1770g – 815g F / 955g R)
Bullet Ultra 105 (1998g – 928g F / 1070g R)
Bullet Ultra 50 CX (1610g – 737g F / 873g R)

Depending on the price point, the Ultra 50 or 80 (or mix) is interesting to me. I like tubeless and I'm interested in trying out a 50mm wheelset. Now, if Specialized would just hurry up and release a 25c tubeless tire, I'll be all set ...


----------



## monofin (Aug 27, 2010)

I would like to have the 105R and 80F for my CAAD10. Just for fun for the Sunnday morning race around the lake of Zurich :-D


----------



## clweed (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if these are available now?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Wiggle have them to buy.

Found this. Graphics seem to work with steel, oddly enough.


----------



## clweed (Mar 23, 2008)

I ordered a set of 50's a few weeks ago from wiggle, looks like late October is the ship date


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

clweed said:


> I ordered a set of 50's a few weeks ago from wiggle, looks like late October is the ship date


Did you order the two-way version? Regardless, I look forward to your review when you get them!


----------



## clweed (Mar 23, 2008)

orange_julius said:


> Did you order the two-way version? Regardless, I look forward to your review when you get them!


No, I have the shamans in 2way. Tried going tubeless at first but switched back to tubes.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I am seriously contemplating to bite the bullet (!) and get a pair of 50mm Ultra CULT 2-way fit. 

I want a pair of well rolling reasonably aero wheels race wheels that are not too bad in cross winds, brake predictably, are not too heavy, and I want to try tubeless.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

clweed said:


> I ordered a set of 50's a few weeks ago from wiggle, looks like late October is the ship date


Clweed, did you get the wheels yet? Would love to hear your impression!


----------



## monofin (Aug 27, 2010)

can't wait for the sunny Sunday show ride first ride


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

monofin said:


> can't wait for the sunny Sunday show ride first ride


Awesome!!! Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## clweed (Mar 23, 2008)

orange_julius said:


> Clweed, did you get the wheels yet? Would love to hear your impression!


I did recieve the wheels and took them out of the box to inspect them. I sold the frame that these were to be used with so I may put them up for sale.

I did not order the 2-way rims, but I think it would work with the tubeless valve. there aren't any spoke holes.

Lee


----------

